# Post A Pic Of Your vw's



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

post a pic of all your dubs


----------



## LOCUST (Sep 26, 2012)

Couldn't resist this thread as my 1st post. My vw's


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

My GTI, currently SORN'd as I don't use it enough as I got a company van


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)




----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Crispo, interested in a straight swap? lol


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

mate i wish i could but cant let her go


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Crispo, interested in a straight swap? lol


Still love my car despite it lying in the garage. Should be happy with your golf though, looks smart!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine 


8/52...New toy, cant stop driving! by Seth Tizzle, on Flickr


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

cheers mate thats when it was all detailed the thing with black is it look good when done but always dirty 

thanks


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

My old one, been tempted to go back to dub recently


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh the Mondials, nice.
Wanted a set but getting the Adaptors made up seemed a lot of hassle. Really goes well with the red paint


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im loving the vduds peeps keep them coming


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Adrian you car was stunning, Do you have specs of the adaters please?

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> My old one, been tempted to go back to dub recently


Do it!! :wave:


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

Heres mine!




























Fairly stock outside... for now!


----------



## LOCUST (Sep 26, 2012)

Forgot to add my beetle specs.

It's a v5 2.3.
Miltek exhaust
Amd remap
Coilovers
And I've got a set of 18's to go on when I can afford tyres.

It's won show and shine at volksfest too.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

LOCUST must sound like Thunder


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

heres my jetta, aired out on 18" audi a8 winters and before on 18" audi s-lines, which are now winter wheels, its a bit of a marmite car i will warn you


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Loverly car Gav, Must say i prefer the winters.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaywoo said:


> Adrian you car was stunning, Do you have specs of the adaters please?


Needs moar lowz! lol


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Supermega said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 8/52...New toy, cant stop driving! by Seth Tizzle, on Flickr


omg i love those wheels!


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Few of my 3:

My 78 Derby after 5 years off the road, running a 95bhp 1.3, only ran for this summer :-( coming off the road for a rebuild this winter again!!! New engine, BBS RS's, new coilovers and full paint



















My daily G40 currently off the road, having a small rebuild, new charger toothies, new exhaust, new wheels, stereo and some paint



















All three together










Lastly my mk2 Coupe, owned 8 years and waiting a G40 engine currently as it gave up its engine for the derby. Been busy sourcing genunie mk2 G40 parts. Gonna be going for a nice spec and hope to get as close to 200 bhp out of the 1.3 as i can!!! Once up and running, full body resto (as i know what i can get rid of in the bay)



















Yes i like polo's :argie: and yes i have lots of wheels, think about 15 sets for these babies (sold plenty too). And yes, i really have spent too much money on cr8ppy polo's!!! :lol:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a Bora V5. It needed some serious help breathing. An underrated engine though.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

heres mine.... im afraid to say I have since curbed the NS front wheel pretty badly :-(


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

A little lower now though. This is it in 'adventure spec'










I'm very tempted to swap it with a lad with a Lupo Sport.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

My two


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

My old GTi









My current R32


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's mine! 

Alan W


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Brothers old mk2










current Mk2










Looked like this before the strip down, and OCD build


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

I know same pic as last time but im lazy


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Needs moar lowz! lol


There you go then.:thumb:


----------



## chrislewis85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Rub-a-dub-dub

:detailer:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Jaywoo said:


> Adrian you car was stunning, Do you have specs of the adaters please?


Cheers mate, they were custom made from the US at the time but now there are plenty available because mondials and other 5x120 fitments got so popular on dubs. They were 20mm front and back AFAIR. I needed my front arches flared to get them in.

Here's a few mate's dubs that I have cleaned up before shows etc


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

heres mine nothing special but I love it!

would love to have a mk2 but cant find a decent one...


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a few pictures of mine, work in progress really...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Crispo, interested in a straight swap? lol


Love this Golf looks great, wheels and stance really suit it.


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

My past dubs....










































And present......MK2 VR6


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:

On the Steffan BCW's here 14x8 front 14x9 rear.


















Splatted G60's 15x6


















Schmidt Th-lines 14x7 & 14x7.5 Had these custom built to sit perfectly flush . 3 Piece splits, fully polished. cost me an arm and a leg at the time :lol:










And on the car,









































































A reflection that I'm clothed in :lol:























































Banded steels 14x7 and 14x8





































Another set of banded steels I had made 14x7 & 14x7.5


IMG_0869 by lupostef, on Flickr

And the current car that I'm sure your all sick of seeing :lol: Slightly differ car all together :lol:


IMG_0897 by lupostef, on Flickr

Got about a million more pictures but that'll do for now :lol:

Any more just ask, thought it might interest some one into their dubs :thumb: Do miss the little thing but my spine doesn't :lol: and nor do the local police :lol:

Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


>


Maybe not this exact pic but these two cars used to be my laptop screensaver :argie:

The mk5 didn't look too shabby either Adrian


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had 3 Dubs over the years, but my brother is also a Dub man! Here is my first, a mk1 Golf Clipper with the Karmann body kit and some sneaky GTI badges! Didn't even know about detailing then, and i bought it with those wheels on - certainly wouldn't be my choice now!



















My second Dub was this Mk5 GTI - stunning car, was looking at another one today whilst picking mine up from a service at the local VW garage, if i didn't need a diseasel for work i'd have snapped it up.



















My brothers current one is a little Lupo 1.7SDI - had various sets of wheels but this is my favourite look so far:



















Finally, my current car, a Passat CC GT - love the spec, will be keeping it for the forseeable!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

none of these are mine, some are of my mates and his mates ones, really like them so putting them up


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

avit88 said:


> omg i love those wheels!


Cheers  not the easiest to clean but love the way they look :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My Anni


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

a few of mine


































And some at a recent track day

























2l8v, 288 cam, Gotech mini-x, Wildcat 4-2-1 branch & 57mm F/F, Lightened flywheel, FFZ box with custom ratios, Tuning Art Coilovers, Full Poly kit, Xenons, Custom front bumper, ATE ventillated + slotted discs with braided lines


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine with assorted wheelage:








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RegisRR (Aug 8, 2012)

my 21st birthday present to myself, car was even registered on my birth date in 2001! still to this day its the only 3 door tornado red v6 4motion with black recaro leather ive ever seen, really was a nice motor, how it was when i bought it
















missus got me sum rs4 alloys for my birthday 
















and after said missus borrowed it to get to work 1 day


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

RegisRR said:


>


:doublesho gutted for you bud, was a lovely example!


----------



## RegisRR (Aug 8, 2012)

sure was! tbh i was more glad that my missues got out of it with only a dislocated finger! cud hav been alot worse and she bought me a 172 cup as a replacement! lol


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

My daily runner, just clocked 106,000


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

One of mine from WED meet yesterday that I actually really like!


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

This is my Mk5 GTi - I will let the picture do the talking....


GTi-21 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

heres a few of my R32..


----------

